# Leftovers once again



## Lenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Another surprise from a leftover PR pour. The leftover resin was poured into a pvc pipe. It wasn't long enough for a full length pen so I added a comfort grip. You just never know what lies waiting underneath an otherwise plain looking pr rod.


----------



## paintspill (Jun 9, 2011)

just curious, how do you get the blank out of the pipe once set?


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty tasty leftovers if you ask me!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 9, 2011)

A pleasant surprize there. Nice work Lenny.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 9, 2011)

Great looking pen Lenny! your left overs worked well.


----------



## micharms (Jun 9, 2011)

Gotta love them leftovers. Great pen, Lenny!

Michael


----------



## Lenny (Jun 9, 2011)

paintspill said:


> just curious, how do you get the blank out of the pipe once set?


 

It tends to shrink as it sets up. Just a tap with a dowel or something similar and it comes right out.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice colors on those leftovers.  Now to do it again??


----------



## thewishman (Jun 9, 2011)

I LIKE those leftovers!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice looking results, but then I like leftovers anyway... 
Oh we're talking about pens aren't we?  :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jun 10, 2011)

Lenny, you need to do more leftovers.  Fantastic!!


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 10, 2011)

Great looking pen.  Nothing wrong with that one.


----------

